# CIC Retrofit coding questions regarding VO changes.



## vadimr (Feb 22, 2012)

I just want to apologize in advance if this has been asked before, but I've must have searched for about one week straight and wrote everything I found down, however a lot of the information I've found is contradicting.

I'd like to figure out which VO/FA options should be added and which should be removed when retrofitting CIC into LCI E60/61, my particular case is MY2010 which was offered with CIC but was ordered with just M-ASK.

I've gathered a list of options people have added to VO:
1. 6VC (I think only required for combox)
2. 6VA - CIC Contribution, whatever that means but seems to be required
3. 615 - Extended BMW Online Information??? Not sure if combox is required for this one? I have BMW Assist 639 which has USA GSM TCU. Anybody knows for sure?
4. 616 - BMW Online - Again another mistery to me, is combox required? What does it actually do? Will it work with TCU?
5. 609 - Navigation Professional - Seems like this is required for sure
6. 620 - Voice Activation

Remove:
1. 663 - Radio BMW Professional - This seems like it needs to be removed for sure. 
Anything else?

Some say to write the new VO to all modules (process car?), other say to write the new VO (SG_CODIEREN) to:
1. CIC
2. Kombi
3. TCU - ? 
4. CAS - ?
5. DME - ?
Any other modules?

Another side question not too related, but do both combox or TCU and CIC need to have GPS signal or it's only TCU if you don't have CIC (or CCC) and if you have CIC (or CCC) then GPS signal is shared over MOST to the TCU or combox? 


Thank you,
Vadim


----------

